# May 9th



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

A good way to meet fellow anglers, talk yak fishing, and catch some crappie....

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!big-slab-crappie-challenge/c2o8


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. Its always a great time! BKFT puts together an awesome event!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweetness! Can't wait to catch some crappie. And saugeye before and after the event. Looks like perfect weather with a chance of a pop up storm but no biggie. Fish should be biting. Can't wait to get this season underway.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Excited for the first event! Weather looks great.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Hate crappie, love tournaments...see you all there!


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Let the games begin!!!! Yard work be damned... I goin fishin!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Been doing a little prefishing and found a few but also found the saugeyes murph.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to go. Might have to work Saturday though if we don't get this room framed by this weekend.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Bummed as can be I can't make this one but I'll be ready for Kiser and the rest of them!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I am guessing the number to beat will be 35 inches.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Will there be a special identifier that we have to print out before the tourney?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

You will get an identifier at the registration table in the morning


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

So the winner....? How was it?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Sean Stone took home 1st with 35.5 inches for a payout of $460. I took home 2nd with 35 inches for $360. Jeff Bennett took 3rd with 34.75 inches not sure of his payout but he also got big fish for $285. 60 anglers showed up. Great day on the water. Always nice to see friends again and meet new ones


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Sean Stone took home 1st with 35.5 inches for a payout of $460. I took home 2nd with 35 inches for $360. Jeff Bennett took 3rd with 34.75 inches not sure of his payout but he also got big fish for $285. 60 anglers showed up. Great day on the water. Always nice to see friends again and meet new ones


That's awesome. Congrats on 2nd.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a complete rundown.....
Place Angler 1st fish 2nd fish 3rd fish total
1 Sean Stone 12.5 11.75 11.25 35.5
2 Jim Martin 12.25 11.5 11.25 35
3 Jeff Bennett 10.5 13.25 11 34.75
4 Jon Moorman 11.75 11.75 11 34.5
5 Neil Farley 11 11.5 11.75 34.25
6 Clarence Coltrell 11.25 11.5 11.5 34.25
7 Amanda Jones 11 11.5 11.25 33.75
8 Brandon Howard 12 9.25 11.75 33
9 Mike Gunder 11 10.5 11.5 33
10 Jack Prosser 11.25 11.25 10.5 33
11 Logan Estep 10.75 10.75 11.25 32.75
12 Dave Schar 10.75 10.5 11.5 32.75
13 Brian Britton 10.75 11.5 10.25 32.5
14 Mike Wendel 11 11.5 10 32.5
15 Aaron Rowland 11 10.5 10.75 32.25
16 Brad Lehman 11.25 11 9.5 31.75
17 Todd Burch 10 10.25 11 31.25
18 Mike Murphy 10.75 9.75 10.75 31.25
19 Jim Crabtree Jr. 9.25 10.5 11.25 31
20 David Bradley 11.25 10.25 9.5 31
21 Seth Rankin 10.75 10 10 30.75
22 Chase Bateson 10.25 10.25 9.75 30.25
23 Brandon Carpenter 10 10.75 9.25 30
24 Nyall Sheldon 8.5 10 11 29.5
25 Russ McDonald 11.25 10 7 28.25
26 Chris Hannegan 9.25 9.75 9.25 28.25
27 Anthony Dempsey 9.25 10.25 8.75 28.25
28 Travis Belcher 8.75 8.5 9.75 27
29 Cindy Morrison 8.75 8.75 9 26.5
30 Tim Crabtree 10.5 11 0 21.5
31 Joshua Hall 10.25 10.5 0 20.75
32 Julie Hannegan 11.25 0 0 11.25
33 Jeremy Haycox 10.5 0 0 10.5
34 Dick Nauta 10.25 0 0 10.25
35 Justin Scarborough 10 0 0 10
36 Ethan Nealeigh 9.75 0 0 9.75
37 Glenn Smith 9.5 0 0 9.5
38 Garrett Kite 9.25 0 0 9.25


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Some more #'s from Indian Lake....
Number of Anglers 60
Number of Anglers submitting limit 30
Number of Anglers submitting at least one fish 39
Total Fish Submitted 101
Total Fish Length Submitted 1031.5
Average Fish Length Submitted 10.2129
Number of fish 12+ inches 4


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Great time! Before, during, and after the event. Met some new people who I'm looking forward to fishing with in future events. Always great seeing new faces. 

And great job by the people involved in the check in and measure in. And thanks to Pro Bass Shop, enjoyed walking around, checking it out, and picking up a few things. 

Is it Kiser event time yet? Maybe this time, I can get the big fish I need on the day of the event.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Buckeye Open next up....May 22-May 25.....can't wait to get out and fish with some of the people I have met on the Trail. Decisions, decisions.....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-blitz/cb94


----------

